# Anybody do the Valentines thing?



## ney001 (14 Feb 2011)

Am starting to feel old today, everywhere I go people are asking what am I doing for Valentines day? did I get anything for Valentines day? but we just don't bother with this day at all.  Back when we were dating himself used to buy the big overpriced bunches of flowers etc but in recent years we have done away with this, not consciously, it has just gone by the wayside.  We will do the cinema thing etc at the weekend, not tonight as it will be far too busy. 

Am I the only unromantic individual on aam, I tend to think it's more for kids etc but possibly not?


----------



## truthseeker (14 Feb 2011)

I got a heart shaped sweet - wrapped in red foil. It was a very tasty sweet. The gym gave it to me


----------



## Ciaraella (14 Feb 2011)

m&s dine in for two, we're getting cards as it's our first year being husband and wife so it's a novelty but i'd say that might wear off!


----------



## Caveat (14 Feb 2011)

ney001 said:


> Am starting to feel old today, everywhere I go people are asking what am I doing for Valentines day? did I get anything for Valentines day? but we just don't bother with this day at all. Back when we were dating himself used to buy the big overpriced bunches of flowers etc but in recent years we have done away with this, not consciously, it has just gone by the wayside. We will do the cinema thing etc at the weekend, not tonight as it will be far too busy.
> 
> Am I the only unromantic individual on aam, I tend to think it's more for kids etc but possibly not?


 
+1 except for us it was more of a conscious thing - just discussed it a few years back and decided the whole thing was a BS waste of money.  

Funny enough, both of us, probably would be described as "romantic" otherwise - still very much in the early dating mode in many ways.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Feb 2011)

ney001 said:


> we will do the cinema thing etc at the weekend, not tonight ..


 
+1


----------



## truthseeker (14 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> .....still very much in the early dating mode in many ways.


 
Enough of your bragging


----------



## Mpsox (14 Feb 2011)

Have a 4 week old baby so I'm being nice to the wife tonight and letting her sleep in the spare room. We were at the rugby yesterday and she drove so I was able to have a pint.


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Feb 2011)

Playing 5 a side football tonight with the lads , anyone who doesn't show up will get a terrible slagging next week.

Let's not forget that we are Irish not Spanish or God forbid Italian with their holding hands in public & other equally depraved practices.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Feb 2011)

Still do the card/flowers/chocolates. Flowers are of the garage/supermarket variety !!! - I'm not that soft.

As its so obviously not spontaneous then I'm not deluded enough to think any of that is in any way romantic, but sure there's no harm in telling the one you love that.... well y'know.

The day was brought back to last Saturday, hey lad there's 5 a side to be played tonight!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Feb 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Playing 5 a side football tonight with the lads , anyone who doesn't show up will get a terrible slagging next week.
> *
> Let's not forget that we are Irish not Spanish or God forbid Italian with their holding hands in public & other equally depraved practices*.



Lol!


----------



## PyritePete (14 Feb 2011)

Caveat;1138009 just discussed it a few years back and decided the whole thing was a BS waste of money. 
 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> totally agree Caveat, we went to Luttrellstown one year for dinner, absolutely awful. MrsPete said NEVER again.
> 
> Got some cards and ordered an italian takeaway, pleasant enough evening allround.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Feb 2011)

I dont understand why going out to dinner on the same night as every other couple is the country can be described as romantic.


----------



## liaconn (15 Feb 2011)

I think celebrating Valentine's day is really for the yoof. Most people I know just got the M&S meal deal. And they are all very happily married and I don't think their marriages will fall apart for lack of a bunch of overpriced roses or a box of black magic.

My elderly father bought my elderly mother beautiful flowers. I thought that was a bit romantic, actually.


----------



## DB74 (15 Feb 2011)

Bought the wife flowers and a card

She got a headache

I won't bother next year


----------



## horusd (15 Feb 2011)

Anyone heard the Lidl advert for Valentines, with Helga ?.....hilarous spoof take on some cold German wimmin  ...good to see them taking the mick out of themselves.


----------



## Teatime (15 Feb 2011)

I buy Mrs Teatime a new picture every Valentines. We have a relatively new house and many of the walls are bare. She loved the one I got yesterday. Flowers wither and die.


----------



## Caveat (15 Feb 2011)

Just looking at the thread title - it's like some 70s funkster advocating making luuuurrvvve...

"Hey baby, let's dooooo the valentines thang"


----------



## horusd (15 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Just looking at the thread title - it's like some 70s funkster advocating making luuuurrvvve...
> 
> "Hey baby, let's dooooo the valentines thang"


 
Down with that sort of thing


----------



## CMCR (16 Feb 2011)

We are newly married and my partner and I went to a special Mass for Valentines Day on Monday evening to mark the day.  The service was for everyone in the community and anyone could attend. 

Part of the service involved couples who were married for 60, 50, 40, 25, 10 years etc. and included a couple who will get married later this week who had their wedding rings blessed.  At the end of the service a couple who were married for 61 years this year on Valentines Day cut a cake to mark their anniversary and everyone at the service was invited to share it along with a cup of tea afterwards. 

I thought it was a lovely way to mark the day.  It cost us nothing and it was nice to share the day with other people and separately, to remember what the day is really all about.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Feb 2011)

CMCR said:


> ......to remember what the day is really all about.


 
What is the day really all about?


----------



## CMCR (16 Feb 2011)

I think Valentine's Day is all about expressing affection and love for others; valuing friendships and remembering commitments and not just on Valentines Day, but every day.


Now come on everyone! Let's have a few verses of Michael Jackson's classic _'Heal the world'_. I'll start....."Heal the world.....make it a better place.....' ha ha ha ha


----------



## ney001 (16 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> J it's like some 70s funkster


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2011)

> _"She may get weary, young girls do get weary, wearing that same ol' shabby dress..."_


In case any of you gentlemen _forgot_ to "do the Valentine thing", it's not too late to pick up  for the little lady.


----------



## UFC (19 Feb 2011)

I am not a romantic person, and I think Valentines is another cynical commercial creation, but I know it makes my girlfriend happy to buy her flowers and bring her out to dinner so that's what I do every year (and randomly throughout the year too).


----------

